# radio



## doron51 (Nov 8, 2018)

hi all new to the site and just bought a rapido 9086df.could someone please tell me if the cab radio works of the leisure.thank you


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure about your model but on mine it does work from the leisure battery.

I have to turn on a switch on the main 12 volt control panel ( where you switch on the 12volts to the various circuits). On mine the switch has the symbol of a music note


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Which control panel do you have? I have a Rapido 9048DF & the radio works from both batteries. From the vehicle battery when the ignition is turned on & from the leisure battery via an "Aux" switch when the ignition is off.


----------



## doron51 (Nov 8, 2018)

hi i have the cbe control panal .thanks..


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine is off the vehicle battery and has the very annoying auto-turn off after 20 mins approximately but as we do not listen to French radio that is not a problem. 😱


----------

